# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen!

## Smeltijs

Hallo, mijn naam is Julian, ik ben 15 jaar en ik heb een grote passie voor de natuur.

Het liefst doe ik alles zo natuurlijk mogelijk, ik ben ook van plan binnenkort een proefperiode lang alleen maar natuurlijke producten te nuttigen, het liefst zo onbewerkt mogelijk.

Nu kwam laatst deze vraag in mij naar boven:

Van kinds af aan, zolang als ik mij kan herinneren, doe ik elke ochtend mijn ingevroren brood in de magnetron. Dit gaat zo nu al 15 jaar lang. 15 jaar lang komt er straling op mijn voedsel, soms wel 2-3 keer per dag. Ik zat te denken: dit is verre van natuurlijk. Is dit daarom wel gezond? is het verstandiger om voortaan mijn brood gewoon op het aanrecht laten te ontdooien, of maakt dit verder geen verschil?

Alvast bedankt,

Julian

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Julian, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Wat leuk om te lezen dat je bezig bent met zo natuurlijk mogelijk eten. Ik weet eerlijk gezegd niet heel goed een antwoord op je vraag. Ik heb wel eens meegekregen dat je etenswaren die bevroren zijn, beter snel kunt laten ontdooien dan heel langzaam. Omdat bacterien dan minder kans hebben. Maar ja die straling van de magnetron zo vaak op je eten, lijkt me ook niet gezond. Je zou het brood eens in een plastic zakje kunnen doen en dat in warm water kunnen ontdooien. Mijn moeder deed dit namelijk vroeger met bakjes bevroren eten.

Veel plezier op het forum en een fijne dag.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

